# wedge type axa qctp plans.



## LEEQ (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a chunk of steel still waiting to be a qctp. I have a piston type figured out, but would prefer to make a wedge type. I'm not having a lot of luck finding plans. Anyone know where to go?


----------



## astjp2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Use the steel to make holders, you cannot make the wedge style as cheap as you can buy it.  They are very complex if you don't have the right indexes and way to rotate the center cam assembly.  That is probably why you don't have anyone making them.  The KDK style is simpler but still more than the average hobbiest wants to deal with.  Tim


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, I'd say average is a little above me. I am however happy to take a challenge. I have a small lathe with 4jaw chuck and a mill with indexing rotary table. I think I have the scrap too. It's just labor. If I knew what that axa body needed for parts, I'd buy it, reverse engineer them and fab them. I would cut cams and any threading. Mill dovetails and wedges. I would stop short of a worm gear at least long enough to study up. I wish I could check a complete unit out from the library and study it. I might just make the piston type after all if I can't find some plans. I wonder why people like the wedge better, rigidity?


----------



## bfd (Jan 15, 2017)

this is a late suggestion but there is another type that is very easy to make no internal dovetails I don't know if they exist but you can find them on ebay sometimes it is called kirkilie blocks I'm not quite sure of the spelling I used them at the long beach naval shipyard when I worked there they worked well I made a set for my 12x36 frejoth lathe which I sold years ago just made them to fit my lathe. the hardest part o]is the left handed closing rod so you can lock the holder away from the lathe instead of toward the lathe. start a conversation with me and I can try to draw something and get to you. see if you can find a sample on ebay bill


----------

